# Getting orgainzed



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been wrestling several weeks trying to get some ideas on getting my lathe area organized. I finally found some pretty good solutions.

Glad to share them here and hope someone can use a few of the ideas for their own use.


Always heard a picture is worth 1000 words so here are 3.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Now that's orgainzed and fresh paint also .Nice and Clean  nice job Bob, may I make a suggestion , find some oak around the shop a make a nice window guard for the window in the background I use a rack to hold bar clamps over my windows it will not stop them but it will make it a bit harder to get in via. the window, plus I still get the sun light to come in, they would not like all the noise it would make if someone breaks in plus the time it would take to pull the bar clamps down. 
And If I'm lucky one of the bar clamps (pipe type ) will get them. LOL 

20 /20 hind site for me, it's a bad world anymore, just a side note, I have mate that just got his new bike taken to today 34,ooo.oo bike (Harley), gone,,,  2nd time he took it to work and the security guard saw the guy just jump on it and pop the switch in 10sec. and he was gone.  it happens all the time.....

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the good advice bj and well taken on my end. I am in pretty good shape at the moment as I live directly accross the street and in full view of the police dept and my shop is monitored with a silent burglar alarm. Yes it is a bad world we live in and we can neve be too careful.

Thanks for the compliments on my lathe project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Bob

You said you can see police dept from from your shop and that got me thinking about when I was a young man and I worked at a service station and the police dept was right behind the station,less than 50ft away and the station got nailed about once a week. 

But the guy that own the station was a cop and he when to jail for 10 years when they found out his was stocking his station at night with tires,oil,and stock. 
Midnight auto supply would just pull up in a nice white car with lights on the top and the back door would open up and the tires would just roll out and in the bay door  but this is when I was paid 1.50 hr. and I would jump up when some drove in for gas and I would pump it and say thanks for buying dollar worth of gas and they would also get a free window wash. 
No point to the little history of a old wood worker,just a note from a old man about you can't be to safe when it comes to what you have and someone eles wants.

Just a small note about the silent burglar alarm I have one also and when I got nailed the cop said looks like they cut the phone line to the burglar alarm and I said you think so, the line was hanging in the yard from the pole...   and the box (for the alarm) was broke into and the batterys got unhooked some how  and the alarm company said we tried to call you but the lines where down and by the time they did show up it was all over for some of my tools  and the phone repair guy was on the way to repair the phone line   ......

Have a good one.
Bj


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep yep yep pretty cool Mr. Noles.   Of course it is just a little to neat and clean. Time to make some chips my friend.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, great looking turners haven there. I love your idea for turning tool rack. Nice! 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Corey....

Things have changed a little since the picture. The rest of my backordered Sorby's came in so now the tool rack is full  Also as Bernie suggested, there are shavings all over the place


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

What a show off!! New Jet lathe, Sorby's all over the place!  Excellent Bob, about time you started letting them chips fly! Have fun buddy! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea what Corey said you big show off.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, from the first work bench you built your shop always looks clean enough to perform surgery. There can only be one reason for this: you do not own enough tools! Nice job as always.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment, Mike. At one point I had too many tools, but then I finally found my woodworking directions and divested myself of the tools I would not be needing. The lathe and the router were NOT among those pushed out the door  

Seriously, when you have a small shop, you HAVE to keep it clean... trust me on that one


----------

